# BackingBean Probleme



## erkan (14. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

die Pfade funktionieren unter Java Application aber wenn ich mit jsp bzw. jsf Seiten auf Pfade zugreife, dann kommen andere Pfadangaben raus. Wie kann ich es denn ändern?

Gruß
erkan


----------



## Guest (30. Mai 2007)

Hi Erkan,

es währe hilfreich wenn du schreiben würdest welche Pfade du meinst...


----------



## WeirdAl (30. Mai 2007)

Hi,
ich tippe einfach mal das er .jar-Pfade meint . Leg deine Bibliotheken ins Web-inf/lib Verzeichnis deines Projekts oder/und binde sie im Ant-skript mit ein.


----------

